# Any flooded fields out around Michigan North Dakota



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Wondering if there is any flooded fields in Michigan North Dakota. Last year, i had great luck with flooded fields.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

theres a michigan in north dakota?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

wigglesworth said:


> theres a michigan in north dakota?


I think the real question is Is there a North Dakota in Michigan???


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha ok huh?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:eyeroll:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually its amazing,,,north dakota has its own beach,its own cuba,its own crystal springs,and new england. What else do we need?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

actually all of north dakots is flooded Rita really hit us hard. :withstupid:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

no thats this weekend silly.... :withstupid:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

They have had a ton of rain in that area this year! I am sure there will be some flooded fields, You will just need to find them and gain permission.

You will not likely get any more specific info than that from anyone on this site. We work hard to find our spots to hunt, if you put the time in you will find your spots as well.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

If you look hard enough I'm sure you could find one here and there.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Wondering if there is any flooded fields in Michigan North Dakota.


Yes.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

What I want to know, out of pure curiosity - not to go hunting there, is Where is this Michigan, ND?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

You busted!!!! I found city in ND
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?fo ... D&zipcode=


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

haha nice fake map.... :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Michigan ND is due east of Devils Lake.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I was in Michigan last week. Water looks better to the south tealman.

Most of the fields have been worked, but there is a few spots that may work for you.

Some of guys need to take ND Geography again. :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

haha so theres really a michigan in north dakota!!??


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Why would I tell you.


----------



## theduckrancher (Sep 22, 2005)

Why not tell we'll find out sooner or later


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Yea. That ROUGHRIDER character seems to have all the answers to every question it seems like.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Rippin,
Whats your deal. I was the only one who answered your other question, and now you come back with attitude, just because the answer I gave wasn't what you wanted to hear. No, duck numbers don't seem to be as high as they are saying. Do we have birds here? Of course. And no, you probably won't find some of the flooded feilds I know about. I wish I knew your name so if you stop by for permission to hunt, you won't get it. I am sure you have out of state plates so.......you're making it harder on the other NR's that will stop by our place to ask.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

you sure act like you know everyting.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

It's people like you, who make these forums no fun.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

You asked a question (here and on another topic) and I answered it. I guess that makes me a "know it all".

Asking silly questions for locations has been covered on this forum before. I'm done.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Roughrider said:


> questions for locations has been covered on this forum before. .


If that ain't the truth nothing is.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe i'm taking you the wrong way. But it just seems like you got pretty defensive on some of the questions.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

> I am sure you have out of state plates so.......you're making it harder on the other NR's that will stop by our place to ask.


Sorry to say rider, but this is uncalled for. I don't understand why this always has to get drug into everything. Res or NR we're are hunters just trying to enjoy the same thing, just because some of us come from different places and have different ethics doesn't mean its a bad thing.
uke:

Everyone on here acts like their about 12, time to grow up already guys.
:******: :lame:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree, The guy asked a simple question " ARE THERE ANY FLOODED FIELDS" NOT Where are the flooded fields ... I feel the same way this is a great site but it will be even better when after some of these guys get past puberty......................................


----------



## theduckrancher (Sep 22, 2005)

I can see why someone would get upset over asking for an exact location but asking if there is flooded fields in a certain region is an okay question I think.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> wigglesworth said:
> 
> 
> > theres a michigan in north dakota?
> ...


Nope, but there is a Hell, Michigan (I'm from Michigan). 
Here's the map
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?se ... I&zipcode=

Beat that one you guys!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

wow, now im really afraid to go to hell


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

well atleast now I know where to go when she say "go to he!!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wigglesworth said:


> well atleast now I know where to go when she say "go to he!!"


Or you could buy her a shirt.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Quack, 
Read the first part of your post you made on Sept 23 in "feild hunting for ducks". Same principle applies here. Just joining the site then trying to scout behind a computer screen from some far off place before his big trip to ND. I shouldn't have brought up the NR thing anyway, I was just ****** because he called me a "know it all". My bad.

OK, now I'm done.......Honest.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Roughrider I understand your post and being frustrated, but still the NR thing was uncalled for, and i'm glad your understanding and honest about that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Do you guys see the PM icon at the bottom of every post???

THAT IS WHAT YOU USE IF YOU WANT TO START A PISSING MATCH AT EACH OTHER.

LOCKED


----------

